# Classic Restoration advice



## JamesA (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi All, i've just acquired a gaggia from some friends of my parents. Its been sat in their garage for at least 3 years as its "too much like hard work"









It seems to be one of the older 'Classic Coffee' ones with the slightly gold case and the badge on the front. Looks to be in pretty good condition, but obviously the insides are going to need looking at. Can anyone give me some advice on opening it up and checking it over?

A few pics of the outside:

(is that a date at the bottom left?)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That looks in really good shape! Just descale it, take the shower screen off and group head, plenty of examples on here to do that, clean them with puly cafe and you are probably ok. You will probably need to change the group seal while you have the group head off a as well.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Where's the second silicon tube entering the tank? Mine has two, the intake to the pump and the return tube from the opv? Maybe I just can't see them both in the pic?


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Neill said:


> Where's the second silicon tube entering the tank? Mine has two, the intake to the pump and the return tube from the opv? Maybe I just can't see them both in the pic?


I have the same machine and it only has one tube which enters the tank. What is the second one for?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the early ones have a fixed port instead of the tube, they were much better made in the early days!!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> the early ones have a fixed port instead of the tube, they were much better made in the early days!!


And no doubt didn't have the pressure set at silly levels to let you use pods!


----------

